# Another good friend gone.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't know how many of you guys know utahtu on the board here - close friend of mine - known and fished with him for the better part of two decades now. First class guy in every sense. Had to put his pup Henry down yesterday. Condolences man. It just sucks.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear, that is a very hard thing to have to go through.


----------

